# PE, RLS, PLS, RE, etc.



## mdriver

I am a licensed engineer (passed October 2012 exam) and land surveyor (since 2004) in the State of Tennessee.

BSCE University of Tennessee/Knoxville 2007.

Many college credits towards a land surveying (or Geomatics as it's known today it seems) degree. May finish someday.

A few college credits of C++ programming (at one time considered a Computer Science degree to someday program land surveying and civil engineering software)

Most likely will seek Master's first though.

I am curious as to what constitutes licensed individuals to add:

PLS (Professional Land Surveyor)

RLS (Registered Land Surveyor)

PE (Professional Engineer)

RE (Registered Engineer)

I've certainly seen different combinations over the course of 20+ years in the business.

Tennessee stamps indicate Registered Engineer &amp; Registered Land Surveyor.

So, can one just call themselves PE &amp; PLS because they feel like it? I would like opinions on the subject please. Professional sounds/looks better I feel.

Does it become a legal issue?

Is it a per state basis issue?

Is it because degreed individuals can call themselves professionals?

Is it due to multiple state licenses?

I've often wondered about this now I have my engineering license. I have always indicated TN RLS on signatures, business cards, etc.

What say you?

Thanks


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> Is it a per state basis issue?


Hit it on the head. Cool looking stamp by the way.







Compare that to where I was first licensed. Some of my other states say registered.


----------



## mdriver

Yeah. I like it as well.

So you can call yourself a PE due to multiple states?

For instance,

VTEnviro, PE

I'm going to email my board. They are very responsive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm licensed in Mass. as well, where the stamp says 'registered.' Yet I never saw anyone sign off as an 'RE.'


----------



## mdriver

I just received a reply from the TN Board. We can use PE. Just wanted to verify.

Thanks


----------



## BriK

You know... I don't remember anyone using RE after their name in MD, DC, VA area. Maybe I did but it never registered in my head.

Perhaps, PE is the one that is known by the most and thus widely accepted also?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

mdriver said:


> Yeah. I like it as well.
> 
> So you can call yourself a PE due to multiple states?
> 
> For instance,
> 
> VTEnviro, PE
> 
> I'm going to email my board. They are very responsive.


When you work in New England for years, you tend to get a slew of licenses as the states are pretty small here and it's not at all uncommon to have work in several states even at a smaller firm. I've done work in all the NE states except Maine, and projects in NY as well.


----------



## Deep_Freeze26

I think the term "Registered" is a dated term from the first surveyors in Wyoming. You could get a more legitimate land title from a state "registered" land surveyor. The term has carried on in both professions for a long time but is slowing being replaced by the term "Licensed". You see it allowed in more and more states, especially out west. The argument being you can register a car, but you pass a driving test to get a license. Same logic for PLS and PE. I've never really seen RE either.


----------



## EM_PS

mdriver said:


> So, can one just call themselves PE &amp; PLS because they feel like it? I would like opinions on the subject please. Professional sounds/looks better I feel.
> 
> Does it become a legal issue?
> 
> Is it a per state basis issue?
> 
> Is it because degreed individuals can call themselves professionals?
> 
> Is it due to multiple state licenses?
> 
> I've often wondered about this now I have my engineering license. I have always indicated TN RLS on signatures, business cards, etc.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Thanks


 It is a legal issue &amp; goes by what the State who licenses you calls it. Most states by &amp; large follow NCEES model law, but Ncees doesn't license you, your state does. For surveying, its downright embarrassing: PLS, RLS RLPS, PS, LS - seriously, its no wonder the public doesn't really have an idea about the worth or professionalism of surveying, when its called half a dozen things depending on what state you live. I've seen guys w/ multi-state licenses (surveying) actually have the varied gamut of initials following their name. &lt;_&lt; Its ridiculous IMO


----------



## ptatohed

mdriver said:


> I am a licensed engineer (passed October 2012 exam) and land surveyor (since 2004) in the State of Tennessee.
> 
> BSCE University of Tennessee/Knoxville 2007.
> 
> Many college credits towards a land surveying (or Geomatics as it's known today it seems) degree. May finish someday.
> 
> A few college credits of C++ programming (at one time considered a Computer Science degree to someday program land surveying and civil engineering software)
> 
> Most likely will seek Master's first though.
> 
> I am curious as to what constitutes licensed individuals to add:
> 
> PLS (Professional Land Surveyor)
> 
> RLS (Registered Land Surveyor)
> 
> PE (Professional Engineer)
> 
> RE (Registered Engineer)
> 
> I've certainly seen different combinations over the course of 20+ years in the business.
> 
> Tennessee stamps indicate Registered Engineer &amp; Registered Land Surveyor.
> 
> So, can one just call themselves PE &amp; PLS because they feel like it? I would like opinions on the subject please. Professional sounds/looks better I feel.
> 
> Does it become a legal issue?
> 
> Is it a per state basis issue?
> 
> Is it because degreed individuals can call themselves professionals?
> 
> Is it due to multiple state licenses?
> 
> I've often wondered about this now I have my engineering license. I have always indicated TN RLS on signatures, business cards, etc.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> Thanks


If I were in your shoes, I'd definitely sign off as *Bob B. Jones, PE, PLS*


----------



## mdriver

Good discussion everyone. Thanks.


----------



## GA PE

I agree PE, PLS behind the name.


----------



## T Marshall

Deep_Freeze26 said:


> I think the term "Registered" is a dated term from the first surveyors in Wyoming. You could get a more legitimate land title from a state "registered" land surveyor. The term has carried on in both professions for a long time but is slowing being replaced by the term "Licensed". You see it allowed in more and more states, especially out west. The argument being you can register a car, but you pass a driving test to get a license. Same logic for PLS and PE. I've never really seen RE either.


Yes - I agree, "registered" does seem a "dated" term and is slowly getting replaced with "Licensed"...... I am a licensed Property Line Surveyor in Maryland and that is exactly what they have done. I had to get a new stamp (my old one bit the dust - probably from being in a hot car too long and has some age), and the new stamp had to say "Licensed Property Line Surveyor" where the old one said "Registered Property Line Surveyor" ..... I also see the same thing with a Professional Land Surveyor license whereas older ones said "Registered Land Surveyor" (my old boss from the 70's and 80's had one of those). That's my 2 cents worth ..... Tim M from Maryland.


----------

